# Whatever, here's a new art request thread by yours truly.



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2014)

*Strictly only able to pay In-game bells this time, please understand! :Iwata-San:*

_*3rd* one? *3rd* one._
Happy to see me again? Probably not, Live with it though!

To cut things short, consider this thread a way to quick cash for you.
(even though this is probably gonna be ignored)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*I am willing to pay a decent amount of Bells for your Artwork (If I like it, which I probably will)*_
This can roughly be 5 Million to say, 30 Million? Maybe more if you're really dismissive or fancy more along the lines of real life payment (Which I cannot do, sorry) and that I really take a liking to your artwork.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*I don't exactly want complicated things drawn either*_ 
Here's a list of stuff I would like drawn, You can pick what to do.
*(Click the bold italic text to go to a picture of said character)*

_*-Meowstic (Male version)*_
My favorite Pokemon of all time, Can be regular or shiny colors.

_*-Greninja*_
My favorite starter Pokemon of all time, Can be regular or shiny colors.

_*-Bomberman*_
One of my favorite game series who I really do miss now, Sad that Hudson is no longer active, Can be White/Black or Blue Bomber.

_*-My Mayor on Animal crossing*_
Just my Mayor, simple enough right?

_*-Genji (the villager)*_
Genji is my favorite villager all time on Animal Crossing, I've had him in all my towns since Wild World.

_*-Toad (Super Mario series)*_
Toad is my favorite Mario character, You can draw him with/without powerups (I recommend these)
_*-Cat
-Flying Squirrel
-Fire Flower*_
*-Captain Toad*

*-Tails (Sonic the Hedgehog series)*
Favorite character in the Sonic series, I only tend to like "Assist" characters huh?

*-Tails.exe (Sonic.exe "Creepypasta")*
Although I'm not a fan of "Bad" creepypastas, I'd like to see people draw this version of Tails.
*Contains minor gore (eyes are bleeding)*

*-NSFW related content*
This is for only if you're willing to draw such as nudity and sexual related content, feel free to PM me or add me on Skype or Steam to discuss about this and we can talk about a picture AND numbers.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I guess that's really it to say? I hope you'll consider drawing for me and such, Just feel free to drop a message off here if you're interested in drawing any of the things mentioned.

*PS: Don't forget to show some of your artwork examples!!*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

good luck!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> good luck!


Draw pronz for me pls Shiro~

Also added all references now.


----------



## Pearls (Jun 22, 2014)

I could maybe draw you meowstic for free if you like. I have no Pokemon examples but I have a picture I drew of my Mayor and the villager Rosie so it would be kinda like them but with better shading and stuff.


Spoiler: Examples








I wont be offended if you don't want me to, I know my art's not very good xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2014)

Naaaw, If you wanna draw Meowstic, be my guest :3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 22, 2014)

Does it have to be digital? I'd really like to draw for you, but I prefer working with colored pencils and paper. I mean, I have some digital samples I'm going to upload, but I don't like them that much...

I would upload some examples but my phone isn't letting me upload them for some reason. I'll have to do it when I get home, which won't be until around 7:30 PST :/ Unless you could tell me how to upload from an iPhone haha--it keeps saying the file couldn't be uploaded.

(I did draw the Mira for my avatar though)


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't mind! Feel free to show me more examples and such when you can :>

I bet your digital stuff isn't that bad anyway!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok, I'm here!

I couldn't find the pics of my mayor that I did in the actual ACNL style, so these will have to do

....Loooooooots of pics coming up, sorry. I couldn't decide which ones to post 



Spoiler: ACNL Stuff



I don't really like this picture of my mayor but I couldn't find the originals... Oh well...
View attachment 51924

Yes, like Nuvema Town, Unova haha XD
View attachment 51925

And some doodles of villagers
View attachment 51926

View attachment 51927



Now for some other stuff... Including my attempts at digital



Spoiler: NOT ACNL Stuff



View attachment 51932

Some OC I made...



Here's the digital stuff. I'm taking a class over the summer for digital, so hopefully I'll learn how to do it instead of playing around~

View attachment 51934





I hope you like them! I don't know why the last one is so small though :/ Sorry there's a lot; I couldn't really decide which ones to post haha...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 23, 2014)

Various of your stuff aren't coming up shamefully so I can't really judge much :c

However the examples I can see (The OC and your Digital piece) are quite coo'!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

dongers dongers dongers~~~
I don't even know what that means..
I'm pretty much gonna draw once things are better and less complicated yesyes♥
but Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 23, 2014)

When you find out what Dongers mean, you'll probably hate it ;-;



staticistic1114 said:


> I'm pretty much gonna draw once things are better and less complicated yesyes♥


Care to talk about it or is it personal? :c


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> When you find out what Dongers mean, you'll probably hate it ;-;
> 
> Care to talk about it or is it personal? :c



whateves, I just like the sound of it xDD

well.. I would just not in public like this..


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 23, 2014)

Go nuts and PM me about it Stat ;3;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Go nuts and PM me about it Stat ;3;



dongers dongers dongers~~
I might go dramatic, but yhyhyh


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 23, 2014)

Hm I don't know why it isn't coming up. That's weird. If you click the thing that says "attachment (#)", it should come up though. 

I also posted this yesterday as well; there's more of my art here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?193116-My-Doodle-Drawing-Thread!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

bump bcuz dongers have swag


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 23, 2014)

Cuddles for you Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!



MoonlightAbsol said:


> Hm I don't know why it isn't coming up. That's weird. If you click the thing that says "attachment (#)", it should come up though.
> 
> I also posted this yesterday as well; there's more of my art here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?193116-My-Doodle-Drawing-Thread!!


Yeah I clicked on them and it gave me the whole "Invalid Attachment specified." error.
Checked your stuff on your thread, they're rad! :>


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Cuddles for you Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!
> 
> 
> Yeah I clicked on them and it gave me the whole "Invalid Attachment specified." error.
> Checked your stuff on your thread, they're rad! :>


Thanks! I'd really love to draw your mayor if that's ok


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2014)

That's completely fine! :>


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok cool! I'll probably do it sometime today


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2014)

Bad day bump before sleepies unu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 25, 2014)

yay for snugs♥


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 25, 2014)

Remember folks, Sonic Sez it's bad to smoke.

Or else you'll be hit with a lung.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2014)

The dongs will prevail this thread along with the whole forum.


----------



## Birabuto (Jun 26, 2014)

I could toooooootes draw something for you! I draw as a hobby so my art is a lil poopy but its fun ~ I could draw your mayor if you'd like? 


^^ idk if those'll show up right (I hope so omg...)


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2014)

inb4 people would only wanna draw my mayor :'c

But yesssss, I'd be interested o3o


----------



## Birabuto (Jun 26, 2014)

Oo ok!! ^^ I could do Meowstic too.... Whatever you'd want really!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 26, 2014)

yo im up for doodlin some nsfw content
hmu on skype and we can talk about it y/n


----------



## melenie (Jun 26, 2014)

I would like to draw things for you if you're interested? ; u ;
 I'm not terribly good but here's my dA: http://chiku-chan.deviantart.com/
I'd be down to draw anything on your list honestly but Meowstic, Your Mayor, and Genji sound fun! I honestly just really like to draw and need practice doing different things so bells don't really matter to me haha. c: Lemme know! ^u^


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2014)

Birabuto said:


> Oo ok!! ^^ I could do Meowstic too.... Whatever you'd want really!


It'd be hella rad if you could o3o



oyasumibunbun said:


> yo im up for doodlin some nsfw content
> hmu on skype and we can talk about it y/n


Aw yis, Shamefully I don't have a ref of my waifu just yet ;-;



melenie said:


> I would like to draw things for you if you're interested? ; u ;
> I'm not terribly good but here's my dA: http://chiku-chan.deviantart.com/
> I'd be down to draw anything on your list honestly but Meowstic, Your Mayor, and Genji sound fun! I honestly just really like to draw and need practice doing different things so bells don't really matter to me haha. c: Lemme know! ^u^


D'aw, Your stuff is neato :'> Love your shading and all!

I do hope you have fun ofcourse o:


----------



## melenie (Jun 26, 2014)

Aw thank you! c,: I really wanna draw a shiny Meowstic so I'm gonna start rn ~ u ~


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 26, 2014)

aight 
whenever you get it my skype (idk about you but its easier then pms for me tbh) is jashinistvampaneze and we can discuss it :0


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 26, 2014)

dongers on super yayaya


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> dongers on super yayaya


Stop being cute for 5 minutes pls or I will die kthx



oyasumibunbun said:


> aight
> whenever you get it my skype (idk about you but its easier then pms for me tbh) is jashinistvampaneze and we can discuss it :0


I'll add you in a moment then, Getting a ref from her soonish!
She also likes the idea of this too, Huehuehuehue


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 26, 2014)

d'aww stahp itt~~ *blush blush*♥♥


----------



## melenie (Jun 26, 2014)

Done~~
http://chiku-chan.deviantart.com/ar...wstic-463651866?ga_submit_new=10%3A1403801321
I hope you like it ; w ; You can download the full res one to the right of the picture, it's pretty big though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2014)

D'aaaaw It's all like "I-I...Hug me now ;3;"

So cute ;o;


----------



## melenie (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm happy you like it! That's a relief haha ~o~


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2014)

#420 Bump it br0
#Kushkush


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

Actual bumpers


----------



## kumamon (Jun 27, 2014)

ooh, if you're still looking for art, i'd love to draw anything you have listed (esp meowstic and greninja!) * 7*
some samples of my art: x | x | x | x | x


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd be interested indeed! :'3 And by all means! Draw whoever you wish :'D


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 27, 2014)

but.. but I want a hug.. (*ﾉ▽ﾉ) <//3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

Aint gonna get a hug if you just stand there Stat! :'c


----------



## mob (Jun 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

What's the the museum without a Hyogo art request thread? Feels so empty.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't tell if that's meant to be insulting or a compliment ._.


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I can't tell if that's meant to be insulting or a compliment ._.



Not so much an insult. If it was meant to be insulting, it'd be hypocritical to make my own. Which I'm doing, lol.

I'm just saying it feels weird going to the museum and not seeing one. (I've been trying to stay away from the museum because of all da draaaaaaaammmmmmaaaa). So I was actually a little pleased to see a new one.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

o rite, I'm a dummy with these things y'see lel.

I'm just glad people are NOTICING it this time.


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> o rite, I'm a dummy with these things y'see lel.
> 
> I'm just glad people are NOTICING it this time.



I think it's cranky's that say this, but I think it's pretty fitting: "Nice to see ya survivin', mon chou". (I haven't had a cranky for a long time and I remember Gaston speaking like that.)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Aint gonna get a hug if you just stand there Stat! :'c



but dongers D:


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> but dongers D:


Every man has/had a Donger!


----------



## kumamon (Jun 27, 2014)

finished! i hope you like it c':


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

Meowstic why are you such an adorable Fluffball? pls stop or else I'll die from the cuteness ;A;

It's so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :'>


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 28, 2014)

BUMP BCUZ I MAD :UUU


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 28, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> BUMP BCUZ I MAD :UUU


Shh, no more madness, only hugs :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 29, 2014)

_Donka bonka wonka bumpa bump aboo!_

AKA, Bumping the goshdarn thread!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Shh, no more madness, only hugs :c



no I is mad


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 29, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> no I is mad


I'll attack you with hugs if you still be maaaad :c


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'll attack you with hugs if you still be maaaad :c



I GON EAT YO NOSE


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 29, 2014)

bump.. still mad..


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 29, 2014)

Stat if you mad, I sad.

:C


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 29, 2014)

I just want a hug..


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 29, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I just want a hug..


This thread is now to appreciate that Staticistic is around ;3; Hugs forever


----------



## Alice (Jun 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> This thread is now to appreciate that Staticistic is around ;3; Hugs forever



The static appreciation thread? Static is the new Bob.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> The static appreciation thread? Static is the new Bob.


We need one for you too because you're rad-tastic.

And Gamzee...Shiro...Enigma...EVERYONE?

Silliness aside, I need more people to draw me things!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2014)

Bumpers


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2014)

Willing to pay up to 50 Million Bells for a piece that involves a few things, More details soon since I wanna edit my mayor slightly.

Will update this when the design change is done.


----------



## mob (Jun 30, 2014)

HYOGOGOGO. . 

cool thread
great thread
cool guy

draw for him


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh Gamzee you flatter me~

But yes, draw for me!


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Draw him like one of your french girls.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> Draw him like one of your french girls.


Such kind words Alice ;3;






Also thanks for the compliment, bro.


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Such kind words Alice ;3;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha. I hate Koala's


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2014)

I saw her in my campsite and needed to use it at a good moment.

I don't like them either, I wish Alice were a better animal like a gorilla Cat ;-;


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I saw her in my campsite and needed to use it at a good moment.
> 
> I don't like them either, I wish Alice were a better animal like a gorilla Cat ;-;



Pfffttttpppttttt I wish there was a wolf rhino named Hyogo. ;-; Wait, did I do that wrong?


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2014)

Naaaah, you pretty much nailed it huehuehue


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 1, 2014)

Bump :<


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Bump :<



You are now Hyppo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 1, 2014)

And we'll never know why


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jul 1, 2014)

Alice said:


> The static appreciation thread? Static is the new Bob.



#bestcompliment2014


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> #bestcompliment2014


(づ｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)づ woo hugs!

Bump!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 2, 2014)

Senpai's pls notice me

bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 2, 2014)

ey ey ey, bumpers


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 3, 2014)

(ง •̀_•́)ง Hyogo needs art, or else he's going to wrussle you up.


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

i can draw u stuffs
EDIT: it needs to be more kawaii


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 3, 2014)

But Males can't be kawaii, it's illegal!
But yes, draw all the things Pom (｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)

Bumpers too, oh my!


----------



## Alice (Jul 3, 2014)

Stop being so kawaii desu or it's off 2 jail 4 u.


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

i drew you that meowstic thing


----------



## Alice (Jul 3, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 54115
> i drew you that meowstic thing



wow. u really captured meowstic's natural charm. Such posing. such proportions. all wow.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 3, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 54115
> i drew you that meowstic thing


I cannot contain myself of how well you did the proportions on this kitty!

Frame worthy


----------



## Alice (Jul 3, 2014)

I think you can pack up and go home hyogo. this is the best ur gonna get.


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

thank u guys
i guess you can compare my work to that leonardo dicaprio guy ))


----------



## Byebi (Jul 3, 2014)

Pom your drawings are essential in my life ;___;


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 3, 2014)

Alice said:


> I think you can pack up and go home hyogo. this is the best ur gonna get.


But I am home omg


----------



## Alice (Jul 3, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Pom your drawings are essential in my life ;___;



You're essentially my wif-- I mean, hey there.


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Pom your drawings are essential in my life ;___;



i am ur life


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 3, 2014)

Is this even my thread anymore? (｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Is this even my thread anymore? (｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)



_im ur thread _
ok more artwork


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 4, 2014)

Pom confirmed as life itself, I was not ready for this!
Also that HD 4D Meowstic is hella great maan!

Also Bunbun finished the NSFW piccy but I can't post it because it's hella r00d content but I love it!


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Pom confirmed as life itself, I was not ready for this!
> Also that HD 4D Meowstic is hella great maan!
> 
> Also Bunbun finished the NSFW piccy but I can't post it because it's hella r00d content but I love it!



I hope this isnt a nsfw pic involving greninja and toad.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 4, 2014)

No Alice you doof, It's my mayor and my waifu's mayor having fun times.

get real yo!


----------



## Capella (Jul 4, 2014)

where did you find this radical face (づ｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)づ ?


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Pom said:


> where did you find this radical face (づ｡͝? ͜ʖ͡?｡)づ ?



Who knows? ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ?͡ᴥ?ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 4, 2014)

Pom said:


> View attachment 54115
> i drew you that meowstic thing



im not a very good artist but wow I love how you do anatomy and shade the features of such an adorable pokemon its just wow


----------



## Capella (Jul 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> Who knows? ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้



please teach me how to be kawaii


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 4, 2014)

(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ butt obviously edited.

Brb, going to find stupid jokes. ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ butt obviously edited.
> 
> Brb, going to find stupid jokes. ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ



Waiting for said stupid jokes.

（。々?）


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 4, 2014)

I lied, there were no jokes to begin with (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 4, 2014)

Actually no, this bump is the joke.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 5, 2014)

Actually no no, The thread is a joke.

Bonk


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 5, 2014)

Stupid sexy bumps


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 6, 2014)

Nobody likes this thread anymore.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 6, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 6, 2014)

@people reading this.

ᴵ ʷᵃᶰᵗ ᵗᵒ ᵗᵒᵘᶜʰ ʸᵒᵘʳ ᵇᵘᵗᵗ

Srsly tho guys.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 8, 2014)

<_> >_< Bumpadomp


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 9, 2014)

Argh I'm so sorry I haven't done it yet I've kinda been super busy and just forgot |D

But I'll get it done soon I promise!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 9, 2014)

It's fine yo :'3


----------



## Alice (Jul 9, 2014)

I read it every day, yo.


----------



## mob (Jul 11, 2014)

. . buMP


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 11, 2014)

Gamzee did what I should've been doing, I'm such a wreck :'c

Thanks tho Gamz, you's rad!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 12, 2014)

Back 2 bumps


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah probably just gonna close this soon ._.


----------



## mob (Jul 13, 2014)

rip


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 14, 2014)

rest in piece in peaces

pls people


----------



## mob (Jul 14, 2014)

i'd draw your mayor, but i really despise hats.

- - - Post Merge - - -

well, drawing them. :3c


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 14, 2014)

Could do him hatless but I need to post a new ref of him, welp


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 15, 2014)

Aight, I'm willing to pay a great amount of Bells (up to 50 Million) for someone to draw either of these.

-Luigi with his Death stare face going on [Good example of the "stare"]

-Toad with a similar expression, We need art of Toad being spooks

-Mario or Luigi tipping their hat like this (similar pose and stuff too)

Probably might add more choices later, idk.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Aight, I'm willing to pay a great amount of Bells (up to 50 Million) for someone to draw either of these.
> 
> -Luigi with his Death stare face going on [Good example of the "stare"]
> 
> ...



Omg, I'll do Luigi's death stare cause tis aweome. I'll do this later today as I'm about to go to bed. xD
Here is my art shop~~
Just tell me what style you like. :')
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?196334-Art-Commissions


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 15, 2014)

No worries, I don't wanna make it sound like I'll be rushing people so yeah.

I don't mind what style you go for, Completely your choice at the end of the day, I'd just like to know how much I'd need to be paying.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> No worries, I don't wanna make it sound like I'll be rushing people so yeah.
> 
> I don't mind what style you go for, Completely your choice at the end of the day, I'd just like to know how much I'd need to be paying.



You can decide after I draw it. :')
I'll be going to bed now~~ so I'll just post back sooner or later when I'm done.


----------



## Finnian (Jul 15, 2014)

Cough I could draw your mayor for bells.
The way I phrased that sounds strange.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 15, 2014)

That'd be ace Finnian, I'll have to upload a new Ref soonish then :'3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 17, 2014)

Bumpers.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 19, 2014)

If I were to offer Mira the villager (She's not 100% legit though, she's been in my town for awhile) would that gather any interest???


----------



## mob (Jul 19, 2014)

i made included  her in my villagers for art in the trading plaza but no one bit at her..
they mainly go for the top tier villagers for art


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 19, 2014)

Peeps aint gettin' my Marshal, I legit got him (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hiya~
I'm just now getting to your art commission 'cause life happened.
I have the outline done for the most part, so it's just coloring~
Posting back in a bit. ;'D


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 20, 2014)

o ok, that's nice to hear yoooo!

bump


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm finished~~ Here ya go. xD
Sorry for late-ness.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 20, 2014)

If only I had more TBT, I'd offer you that *sob*

It's not that I don't wanna pay with bells, I'm thinking of camper hunting soon lel.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> If only I had more TBT, I'd offer you that *sob*
> 
> It's not that I don't wanna pay with bells, I'm thinking of camper hunting soon lel.



xD Just pay me whatever you think it's worth~~
This one was really fun to draw.
Happy hunting. :'>


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 20, 2014)

Guess I can do 50 TBT, that's like what...1.5 Million in-game? I'm unsure of the rates now ;-;


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Guess I can do 50 TBT, that's like what...1.5 Million in-game? I'm unsure of the rates now ;-;



I'm actually in need of in-game bells. xD
Sorry if you thought I only wanted tbt.
(Really poor atm to)


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 20, 2014)

Ohh <_> Derpy me.

I'll probably put aside the camper resetting and do it another day :x


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Ohh <_> Derpy me.
> 
> I'll probably put aside the camper resetting and do it another day :x



What do you mean by camper resetting? Can you change who stays at your campsite? xD
Sorry for stoppin' ya.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 20, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> What do you mean by camper resetting? Can you change who stays at your campsite? xD
> Sorry for stoppin' ya.


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Pretty much, yeah.



Just tell me when you're free if you don't mind doing the 5-30million bell offer.
(xD Yup, kinda desperate for bells)
I literally spent 50mil on 3 villagers, so just trying to get out of the negatives.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 20, 2014)

Dang, I'll do 10 Million to help you out at the very least (I hate dropping bells so much ;-; )


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Dang, I'll do 10 Million to help you out at the very least (I hate dropping bells so much ;-; )



Would you prefer to do the re-tail method in my town?
I have a house by re-tail with an abd. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok~~ I finished re-tail set up.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh gosh yes, that'd be so much easier, I'll come by in say...25 minutes if that's fine?


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Oh gosh yes, that'd be so much easier, I'll come by in say...25 minutes if that's fine?



Sure~~ Just message back on here or pm me.
xD Good luck on your camp resetting.
(I didn't know you could do that, so I'm googling it now. lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Awww my gosh...I have 4 ppl so I can't do it. :'c


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 21, 2014)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 22, 2014)

Bumpers


----------



## eranir (Jul 22, 2014)

Yo! I'll be happy to draw for you if you don't mind waiting 2 weeks to see the finished product. I'll do Meowstic and Genji, let me know if you want them in separate pics or on one pic. here are some examples of ma art: 



Spoiler: random collection







This last one was done recently as a commission


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I've waited longer so 2 Weeks would be fine.
I'd be happy to have you draw both, Separate pictures if possible

I really do love your coloring ;3;


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 22, 2014)

Bumpers!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 24, 2014)

Ey ey ey ey ey ey!

Get with the funk! Get to the bumps!


----------



## eranir (Jul 24, 2014)

all right! Will start right away, but since I'm outta town, I don't have a scanner or my coloring equipments on me, just paper, pencil and wifi haha. please look forward to it when I'll be back


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 24, 2014)

I could probably pretty easily draw: your mayor, Meowtastic, Bomberman, Toad.



Spoiler: Mayor Examples





















Spoiler: Villager Examples



















Let me know if you want one or none or all   I'd prefer to do one by one so I can get feed back for each to do my best


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 24, 2014)

eranir said:


> all right! Will start right away, but since I'm outta town, I don't have a scanner or my coloring equipments on me, just paper, pencil and wifi haha. please look forward to it when I'll be back


No worries, do keep me updated o:



AnnaCerise said:


> I could probably pretty easily draw: your mayor, Meowtastic, Bomberman, Toad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are adorable c: if you'd like to do one by one, that's fine! I really need to upload the new reference of my mayor tho lul q-q


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 25, 2014)

z faces all day and night.

waiting for artists to be interested in my money is tiring.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 26, 2014)

Added three new options on the first post.

*-Captain Toad*

*-Tails "Miles" Prower*
*-Tails.exe*

Tails.exe contains minor gore (Bleeding eyes) just so you're warned.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 26, 2014)

Another bump, another pointless attempt.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 27, 2014)

People pls


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 28, 2014)

I swear I'll leak pictures of me on the internet if someone gets interested!!!


----------



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

ive got a pic of u
jk


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 28, 2014)

bot said:


> ive got a pic of u
> jk


Gamzee pls, those were private :'(

I was gonna send them to Jake but I can't now.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 29, 2014)

wow, bumpers!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 30, 2014)

:I You guys are derp.


----------



## Alice (Jul 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> :I You guys are derp.



Excuse me. I am THE derp.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 30, 2014)

Alice pls, you're no derp!

Bumpers too


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 31, 2014)

Actual defined buttsweat.

I mean, Bump!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 1, 2014)

you guise pls


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Would you be willing to pay anything for this doodle I did of your mayor? If not, it's a-ok. I'm not an artist, like, at all. ;o; But anyway, here you go! Was fun to doodle. <3 It's also transparent.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 1, 2014)

Dunno, I wouldn't wanna load up AC to do a small payment :'c
I could give you 100 TBT? (Whenever I get another 50 zzz)

Also folks, Anyone willing to draw my favorite Mushroom in a Kimono? I can pay handsomely, Obviously you could name your price, even if it's quite insane.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Nah it's okay. Just enjoy the doodle, it was fun.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 1, 2014)

Well I'll feel bad but alright :c


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Nah, I really liked doing it! <3 I just hope you like it. ;o;


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 2, 2014)

Baaaaw, bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 3, 2014)

Bumping till I get to page 20, then I'll close this junk :I
And then think about leaving TBT.

Maybe I could make some sort of contest with really big prizes?


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 3, 2014)

idk if you still want art but i'd do some for you! http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
a contest would be fun though!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 3, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> idk if you still want art but i'd do some for you! http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
> a contest would be fun though!


o my, yes ofcourse!
Could you do Toad wearing a Kimono because that would be aceeeeeeeeee and stuff!

And ye, I was thinking about it, probably make winning prize like 100 Million Bells or something like that


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> o my, yes ofcourse!
> Could you do Toad wearing a Kimono because that would be aceeeeeeeeee and stuff!
> 
> And ye, I was thinking about it, probably make winning prize like 100 Million Bells or something like that



i can sure try to! is there a particular colour or design of kimono? 
woaaah what would be crazy, people would go mad! hahaa


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 3, 2014)

Guess to keep it simple, probably the same to the Kimono design that Mario has.






Actually there's one that Toad wears, but I'm unsure if it'll be that easy to tell what pattern his kimono has.




Best reference I can find tbh.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

100 million bells *dead*


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 3, 2014)

Yep, I have money like that to spare D:


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yep, I have money like that to spare D:



that's insane. i am currently beetle farming in order to pay off a 10 million bell commission. HHDFGUVERTWLBNVB HAHHAHA


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 3, 2014)

Yep, sucked hard when I started having to pay stuff off like that ;-;

unrelated to the topic, next time if you need to pay off something like that, lemme know.
I don't mind having to spare some bells to help someone out.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yep, sucked hard when I started having to pay stuff off like that ;-;
> 
> unrelated to the topic, next time if you need to pay off something like that, lemme know.
> I don't mind having to spare some bells to help someone out.



yeah i mostly use bells for the arts now since i paid off my main house and the other two aren't priority and MY VILLAGERS WON'T REQUEST CUTE PWP'S LIKE JHFDBUHRGV


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bump bcuz I'd trade my drawing for Hyogo's leaked photos

And btw Japan's Pok?mon center.. you suddenly came to my mind seeing this


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hope this is alright and that you like it  I've never drawn toad before haha


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Bump bcuz I'd trade my drawing for Hyogo's leaked photos
> 
> And btw Japan's Pok?mon center.. you suddenly came to my mind seeing this


PHSAAAAAAAAAAAW, GIMMIE NOW ;-;

And yes, I'll gibe you all the pics (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)



Astro0 said:


> Hope this is alright and that you like it  I've never drawn toad before haha


That's pretty rad actually! o:
Did you have a price in mind?


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> PHSAAAAAAAAAAAW, GIMMIE NOW ;-;
> 
> And yes, I'll gibe you all the pics (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)
> 
> ...



free!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 4, 2014)

wow so expensive! ;3;

Naw but really, thanks ;'D


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 4, 2014)

bumps pls


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 5, 2014)

I want one of you dressed up as slick as you can.. look like a badass and a hard to getter B)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 5, 2014)

Have an ugly freebie!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 5, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I want one of you dressed up as slick as you can.. look like a badass and a hard to getter B)


Well I dunno about slick and badass, But I'm definitely hard to get. (Because I'm really passive to people!)



Hikari said:


> Have an ugly freebie!


That's Toad-ally Meowstic! I'm sorry ;3;


----------



## nekosync (Aug 5, 2014)

I drew Genji:


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 5, 2014)

That's nice o: I really do love that quote though.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well I dunno about slick and badass, But I'm definitely hard to get. (Because I'm really passive to people!)



Nahh don't worry if it's over the Internet I can get any guy I want B) lol jkjk
but yeah show me dat pretty face yo


----------



## nekosync (Aug 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> That's nice o: I really do love that quote though.



Thanks. ^^

I might do a bigger and coloured one since I like drawing Genji.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Nahh don't worry if it's over the Internet I can get any guy I want B) lol jkjk
> but yeah show me dat pretty face yo


Please, my face is far from that >:I



nekosync said:


> Thanks. ^^
> 
> I might do a bigger and coloured one since I like drawing Genji.


Genji's just too lovable, amirite? o3o


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Please, my face is far from that >:I
> 
> 
> Genji's just too lovable, amirite? o3o



Like me, right?  (◡ ‿ ◡ ✿)


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, you know it Alice!
Could just hug you all day! (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)


----------



## eranir (Aug 6, 2014)

Haaaaiiii. I finally got home, and your drawings will be done tomorrow


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Oh, you know it Alice!
> Could just hug you all day! (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)



I'm jealous


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'm jealous


How rude of me, I could hug you all day too :'D



eranir said:


> Haaaaiiii. I finally got home, and your drawings will be done tomorrow


:O I can't wait!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nope sorry you're clearly cheating on me it's over between us


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

Nuh uh, you've been cheating on me the whole time tho!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have darastic affection needs!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

Gibe art and then we can work this out (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

I want money
my currency is love :U ...and Hyogo photos


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't even think you've seen my face tho lel, you don't want to (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)

People, be interested in drawing for me pls (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Oh, you know it Alice!
> Could just hug you all day! (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)









Naturally, Hyogo!

N-naturally...


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 7, 2014)

I just did this on a whim... was bored. You can have it for free.



Spoiler: Genji impression


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd be happy to draw for you! y-you know if you want...


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I just did this on a whim... was bored. You can have it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I... I laughed. Good job.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

Alice said:


> Naturally, Hyogo!
> 
> N-naturally...


c: adorable pls



The Hidden Owl said:


> I just did this on a whim... was bored. You can have it for free.


That's pretty neat! Thank you! o:



SeccomMasada said:


> I'd be happy to draw for you! y-you know if you want...


c: Can I see any of your work if possible?


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 7, 2014)

Sure! it's a bit odd but... heres the thread its on.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?211105-BRAVO-BRAVO&p=3554024#post3554024


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

Oooh, I love your shading o3o

What would you be willing to do? .3.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 7, 2014)

EVERYTHING! (Just dont go crazy with that porn thing I would only be willing to do softcore and for extra pay... unless you were joking... TELL ME YOU WERE JOKING ;_; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

but seriously though I am willing to do that


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

I did see you chubby boy and I have a thing for chubby ones <3

And how am I cheating on you anyways??


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

SeccomMasada said:


> EVERYTHING! (Just dont go crazy with that porn thing I would only be willing to do softcore and for extra pay... unless you were joking... TELL ME YOU WERE JOKING ;_; )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but seriously though I am willing to do that


Haw haw :'D...I dunno if I need anymore of that after Bunbun's picture, I still kinda blush at it!

Fancy doing Toad in a Kimono? c:



staticistic1114 said:


> I did see you chubby boy and I have a thing for chubby ones <3
> 
> And how am I cheating on you anyways??


S-shaddap! ;3;


Spoiler: don't look or u will die because ugly content is ahead









How do you even smile anyways??? pls teach me



Also the thing was, you were never cheating on me! you just left the toilet seat down >:I


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Cmon Hyogibear<3 lemme see yooouuuuuu~~~~~

b-but I always leave it down D:


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Haw haw :'D...I dunno if I need anymore of that after Bunbun's picture, I still kinda blush at it!
> 
> Fancy doing Toad in a Kimono? c:
> 
> ...



Reminds me. I need more nsfw.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

Alice said:


> Reminds me. I need more nsfw.


Yes, post pics too



staticistic1114 said:


> Cmon Hyogibear<3 lemme see yooouuuuuu~~~~~


Picture is in spoiler you dong!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oops sorry I'm on mobile pfftt I can't see spoilers wait lemme change view

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok lemme calculate.. that picture is worth.. a lifetime of drawings yesyes I'll start tomorrow its too late rn


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yes, post pics too
> 
> 
> Picture is in spoiler you dong!



yeyeye. I've been trying to find an artist that wont charge me out the nose, or one through tbt. No luck.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

If it's a tad pricey for you, lemme know and I'll back your case (obviously if it's in-game Bells!)



staticistic1114 said:


> Oops sorry I'm on mobile pfftt I can't see spoilers wait lemme change view
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok lemme calculate.. that picture is worth.. a lifetime of drawings yesyes I'll start tomorrow its too late rn


Oh you're too kind~


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> If it's a tad pricey for you, lemme know and I'll back your case (obviously if it's in-game Bells!)
> 
> 
> Oh you're too kind~



Lol. I have 21mil right now. Sold some tbt to (secretly) pay for a couple piece buttbutt comissioned.


----------



## eranir (Aug 7, 2014)

Finaaally doooone!!
 
btw, it's not fire in the background, it's actually Meowstic displaying his pyschic powers. 
I know, it looks kinda weird. 


aaand Genji is just about to finish his 100th lap around the town. 
He's like: '*pant* *pant* yeah...I'll make it!'

You can decide how much you wanna pay depending on how much you like 'em .

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can meet you in-game Friday afternoon after 2 (I live in eastern time zone, EDT).


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, those are amazing. !


----------



## eranir (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank yooou . Now I'm gonna look for other stuff to draw!


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2014)

eranir said:


> Thank yooou . Now I'm gonna look for other stuff to draw!



Jeez, I'd love to commission you some time.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh goodness, those are easily worth 10 million per piece! And that time is completely fine, I'm like...GMT +1? It's 1:18 in the morning so bleh, but I'll be around to pay you at that time.

Also GL with a commission Alice, those pieces are superb!


----------



## mob (Aug 7, 2014)

status: REKT


----------



## eranir (Aug 7, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Oh goodness, those are easily worth 10 million per piece! And that time is completely fine, I'm like...GMT +1? It's 1:18 in the morning so bleh, but I'll be around to pay you at that time.
> 
> Also GL with a commission Alice, those pieces are superb!



Oh my, I wouldn't wantcha to miss sleep 'cause of me. I could try a little earlier, like maybe 11AM-12PM ish? I'll probably be gone for the weekend, so I can't be on at night cause I need to prepare.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 8, 2014)

no no! at the time of that post I did was 1:18 in the morning, I checked your timezone and it was 20:18, Since it'll be 2PM it'll probably be 8PM for me which is fine enough.



bot said:


> status: REKT


haha rekt u (ง ͠? ͟ ͡?)ง


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 8, 2014)

ehh ok kimono toad in due time!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 8, 2014)

SeccomMasada said:


> ehh ok kimono toad in due time!


Can't wait o:!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 9, 2014)

Now what exactly do you want me to draw?


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 9, 2014)

If you could attempt Toad in a Kimono (Good example is on page 20) that would be fabtastic ;3;


----------



## mob (Aug 9, 2014)

BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP
BUMP


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 9, 2014)

That's alotta bumps (｡͡? ͜ʖ ͡?｡)


----------



## mob (Aug 9, 2014)

had to make my motive clear.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 9, 2014)

If you had bumped anymore, you'd probably explode!






New mayor ref because I finally did it.


----------



## mob (Aug 9, 2014)

gross hats


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 9, 2014)

Closing the thread, Going to probably make a last thread and leave this place for good.

It no longer has anything to offer, I'll be gone when I get the last commission pieces from said artists, Or you can add me on Skype to discuss from here.


----------

